# CCM Schedule Question



## Guest (Jul 10, 2020)

The CCM practice exam has the following schedule on it.  I went through a forward and backward pass but some of the answers to the associated schedule questions don't line up e.g. if I start on Day 0, no answers match ES of Activity H, but they do if I start on Day 1.  At the same time if I start on Day 1, answers do not match for LS of Activity A.   I reached out to CMAA and haven't heard back.  Does CMAA scheduling start on Day 0 or Day 1?  To that end, does the forward and backward passes look correct?


----------

